# anubias



## Javaman (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

Last time I bought 9 anubias, all of them except for 1 has melted within the next week or two. The one that survived was grown emersed in my tank.
I know that Anubias can be grown in water or partially out of water, but is it the case that when anubias that is grown out of water is put into water the plant dies? 

The weather has warmed up again so I attempt to get more anubias. Do you know any good sellers that you would recommend? 

Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Interesting experience you've had there. I have never seen any of my Anubias melt, unless I damaged the rhizome, and I've had a lot of them. However, all were submerged. I assume you're planting them properly in that the rhizome is not getting buried or damaged?

I'd be curious to see if others have had similar experiences in going from emersed to submerged with Anubias.


----------



## Javaman (Nov 19, 2007)

yep, the ones in the water were tied to driftwood.


----------



## Javaman (Nov 19, 2007)

oh by the way the seller was AquaticMagic from Ebay.. 
Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had some anubias rhizomes rot on me. I've never been able to determine the exact cause as they came from another hobbiest and were grown submersed. Other anubias in the same tank as the ones that rotted continued to grow just fine. I wonder if it might be damage in transit that isn't noticeable but is enough to stress the plants so they don't recover properly. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I purchased 3 different kinds of anubias once and only 2 lived. Coffeefolia and 'nana' lived and are still rocking on to this day, but the other variety (don't know which it was...had slender/longer leaves) melted away. My best guess they suffered during shipping or the rhizomes were damaged when 'harvested' . 

-Dave


----------



## fishorama (Apr 18, 2009)

I recently lost an anubias nana left in a bucket for a few days. It seemed fine except for 1 leaf that had been out of the water. But within a couple days the whole plant turned to mush.

I also had an anubias that had a brown center line in the rhizome. It kept melting at 1 end even though I cut well beyond the "rot".


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

I ordered one from malaysia at least 2 weeks ago.. it hasnt changed a bit. Only maybe grew some roots but it stayed the same (no new growth).


----------

